# Premiere Dates | Network & Cable 2009/2010



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

5/20/09 Now that most announcements have been made, Ill work on the data this weekend so we can see where to rejoice, and where to cry  so wait a week or so before correcting or adding anything on here. Thanks!

*Please do not use this thread for any discussion of the shows themselves.*

This thread is only for posting of starting dates of shows (plus their networks) for the next season (Starting Sept 09). For summer 09 this thread is updated http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=389729

Please post updates to the thread as my PM box is full. I will then update the list.

If I list split dates it may be because of a day change during the season or a 'sneak preview' and I'd rather you have the earliest date so you don't miss any.

Futon fall 2009 grid

*Week of Sunday Aug 2*

Defying Gravity (ABC) Aug 2 Sunday 9pm
Psych (USA) Aug 7
Monk (USA) Aug 7

*Week of Aug 9*

Shark Tank (ABC) Aug 9 Tuesday 8pm
America's Best Dance Crew MTV Aug 9

*Week of Sunday Aug 16*

Mad Men (AMC) Aug 16
Flipping Out (BRAV) Aug 17
Top Chef (BRAV) Aug 19 Wednesday 9pm
Project Runway (LIFE) Aug 20
Models of the runway (LIFE) Aug 20

*Week of Sunday Aug 30*

Greek (ABCF) Aug 31 Monday 9pm

*Week of Sept 6*

90210 (CW) Sept 8 Tuesday 8pm
So you think you can dance (FOX) Sept 9 Tuesday 8pm
Glee (FOX) Sept 9 Wednesday 9pm
Melrose Place (CW) Sept 8 Tuesday 9pm
Sons of Anarchy (FX) Sept 8 Tuesday 10pm
America's Next Top Model (CW) Sept 9 Wednesday 8pm
Vampire Diaries (CW) Sept 10 Thursday 8pm
Supernatural (CW) Sept 10 Thursday 9pm

*Week of Sept 13*

Sunday Football (NBC) Sept 13 7pm


One Tree Hill (CW) Sept 14 Monday 8pm
Gossip Girl (CW) Sept 14 Monday 9pm
The Jay Leno Show (NBC) 10pm starts Sept 14 every weeknight
The Biggest Loser (NBC) Sept 15 Tuesday 8pm
Beautiful life (CW) Sept 16 Wednesday 9pm
Bones (FOX) Sept 17 Thursday 8pm
Fringe (FOX) Sept 17 Thursday 9pm
Survivor (CBS) Sept 17 Thursday 8pm
Saturday Night Live Weekend Update (NBC) Sept 17 Thursday 8pm
Parks and Recreation (NBC) Sept 17 Thursday 830pm
The Office (NBC) Sept 17 Thursday 9pm
Community (NBC) Sept 17 Thursday 930pm
It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia (FX) Sept 17 Thursday 10pm
Brothers (FOX) Sept 18 Friday 8pm
Til Death (FOX) Sept 18 Friday 830pm

*Week of Sept 20*

Curb Your Enthusiasm ews/special-reports/e3i507f1f93ebe233dc91aa3c01c07aff09?ref=mediaweek"]Wanda Sykes Show[/URL] (FOX) Nov 7

*Week of Nov 8*

*Week of Nov 15*

The Prisoner Nov 15,16,17


*Week of Nov 29 *

Scrubs (ABC) Dec 1 Tuesday 9pm

*Week of Dec 6*

Alice (SYFY)Dec 6, 7
Men of a certain age (TNT) Dec 7 Mon 10pm

Better off Ted Tuesday Dec 8 930pm
Outer Space Astronauts  Tues Dec 8 SYFY 900/930

*Week of Dec 13*


Gordon Ramsay Cookalong Live Dec 15 9pm
Dr Who BBCA Dec 19 Sat. 9pm

*Week of Jan 3*

Demons BBCA Jan 2 Sat 10pm
Biggest Loser NBC Jan 5 Tues 8pm
Nip Tuck (FX) Jan 6 Wednesday 10pm
Dollhouse  (FOX) Jan 8 Fri 9pm
Shark Tank Jan 8 ABC Fri 9pm

*Week of Jan 10*

Simpsons (FOX) Jan 10 8 and 830 specials
Chuck NBC Sun. Jan 10 9pm 
Chuck NBC Mon Jan 11 8pm

Big Love Sun Jan 10 9pm
No reservations Jan 11 10pm Travel Monday
American Idol  Fox Jan 12 Tues 8pm

Southland TNT Jan 12 Tuesday 10pm
Our little genius Fox Wed. Jan 13
Leverage Jan 13 10pm TNT Wed
Archer FX Jan 14 10pm

Fringe Thursday 9pm Jan 14 and Apr 8
Project Runway (LIFE) Jan 14 Thurs 10pm

*Week of Jan 17*

24 Jan 17 9pm then Monday 18th 8pm 9pm
Human Target Jan 17 Monday 8pm then Wednesday 9pm
White Collar USA Jan 19 Tues 10pm
Burn notice Jan 21 Thurs 10pm
Deep end jan 21 8pm ABC Thursday
Spartacus Blood and Sand Starz Jan 22 10pm

*Week of Jan 24*

Caprica Jan 22 Syfy 9pm Fri
Greek Jan 25 ABCF Monday 10pm
Damages FX Jan 25 Mon 10pm
Psych (USA) Jan 27 Wed 10pm
Kitchen Nightmares Thurs Jan 29 9pm

*Week of Jan 31*

Lost ABC Tues Feb 2 Recap 8pm / New 9pm

*Week of Feb 7*

Undercover boss CBS Sunday 9pm Feb 7
Celebrity Fit Club Mon Feb 8 vh1 9pm
Past Life Tuesday Feb 9 9pm fox
Survivor CBS Thurs Feb 11 8pm
Past Life Thurs Feb 11 8pm

Survivors BBCA Saturday Feb 13 8pm

*Week of Feb 14*

*Week of Feb 21*

*Week of Feb 28*

SouthlandTNT Mar 2 Tues 10pm
Parenthood Mar 2 NBC Mon 10pm
The Marriage Ref March 4 10pm

*Week of Mar 7*

*Week of Mar 14*

The Pacific (HB0) March 14 9pm Sunday
Sons of Tucson mar 14 Sunday 930
Apprentice NBC March 14 9pm Sunday
Justified March 16 FX 10pm
South Park COM March 17 Wed 10pm
Ugly Americans Com March 17 Wed 1030
Party Down March 20 Starz 1030

*Week of Mar 21*

Breaking Bad March 21 Sunday 10pm AMC

*Week of Mar 28*

Merlin Sunday March 28 SYFY

Stargate Universe  Syfy Friday 9pm Apr 2
Miami medical CBS Apr 2 10pm

*Week of Apr 4*

Top Chef masters Bravo Wed. April 7 11pm

*Week of Apr 11*

Treme HBO Sunday Apr 11 10pm
Tudors April 11 SHO Sunday 9pm
Glee (FOX) Apr 13 Tues 9pm

*Week of Apr 18*
Romantically Challenged ABC 9:32pm April 19 Monday

*Week of Apr 26*

Happytown ABC Wed Apr 28 10pm
sunset daze WE Wed Apr 28 10pm

*Week of May 16*

Good guys May 19 Wed 8pm fox

*Week of May 23*

Bachelorette May 24 mon 9pm
100 questions NBC 830pm 5/27 thursday
so you think you can dance 5/27 9pm mon
Past life May fri fox 8pm

*Week of May 30*

true beauty May 31 mon 10pm abc
Wipeout June 1 ABC 8pm
Americas got talent June 1 nbc 8pm
Hells kitchen tues June 1 8pm NBC
losing it with jillian tues Jun 1 10pm nbc
Are we there yet June 2 9pm TBS
Burn Notice and Royal Pains June 3 9/10pm
Flashpoint (CBS) Jun 4 Friday 9pm
Neistat Brothers (HBO) friday jun 4 11:59pm

*Week of jun 6*

The Making of the Wizarding World of Harry Potter (NBC) June 6
ice road truckers jun 6 sunday 9pm hist
drop dead diva jun 6 9pm life
sons of tucson fox 730 sun jun 6
next food network star sun 9pm food
Persons unknown NBC jun 7 10pm
last comic standing june 7 mon 8pm
lie to me June 7 fox Monday 8pm
secret life of the American teenager 8pm jun 7 fam
neighbors from hell (TBS) jun 7 10pm
pretty little liars tues jun 8 8pm fam
through the wormhole with Morgan Freeman (SCI) 9pm wed. Jun 9
penn and teller sho 10pm thurs jun 10
GREEN ROOM WITH PAUL PROVENZA thurs jun 10 1030pm sho

*Week of Jun 13*

unnatural history (Cartoon) June 13 8pm

true blood jun 13 sun 9pm hbo

*Week of Jun 20*

the gates sunday jun 20 9pm abc
leverage sunday jun 20 tnt 9pm
scoundrels june 20 9pm sun abc
hawthorne jun 22 9pm tnt
memphis beat jun 22 10pm tnt
the real l word  sunday jun 24 sho
rookie blue  June 24 9pm thurs abc
boston med june 24 1pm abc
Futurama june 24 com 10pm

*Week of Jun 27*

huge jun 28 fam 9pm monday
make it or break it fam 10pm mon
Downfall Jun 29 ABC 9pm Tues
rescue me jun 29 tues 10pm fx
louie jun 29 tues 11pm fx

*Week of Jul 4*

Warehouse 13 syfy July 6 9pm
Big brother (CBS) Thurs july 8
Eureka July 9 syfy 9pm fri
haven july 9 syfy 10pm
the Bridge July 10 CBS 8pm

*Week of Jul 11*

Glades Sunday July 11 10pm A/E
Closer July 12 9pm TNT
Rizzoli and isles tnt Monday 10pm

white collar july 13 tues 9pm
covert affairs july 13 tues 10pm usa
psych 
july 14 wed 10pm
Shark Tank July 15 8pm ABC

*Week of Jul 18*

Pillars of the earth July 23 starz

Mad men July 25 10pm sunday AMC

Colony July 27 10pm Disc

flipping out Aug 10 Brav 10pm

WINTER

Day One  Monday 9pm
The Biggest Loser Tuesday 8pm
100 Questions  Tuesday 930pm
Mercy  Wednesday 8pm
Law & Order: Special Victims Unit Wednesday 9pm
Community Thursday 8pm
Parks and Recreation Thursday 830pm
The Office Thursday 9pm
Law and Order Friday 8pm
Southland Friday 9pm
Dateline Saturday 8pm
7pm
The Marriage Ref Sunday 8pm
The Celebrity Apprentice Sunday 9-11

Friday Night Lights
Breakthrough With Tony Robbins
Who Do You Think You Are?

FOX

FALL
Cops Saturday 8pm
America's Most Wanted 9pm

Midseason 2010

House Monday 8pm

Bones Thursday 8pm
Brothers Friday 8pm
Til Death Friday 830pm
Dollhouse Friday 9pm
Cops Saturday 8pm
America's Most Wanted 9pm
Wanda Sykes 11pm
American Dad Sunday 730
Simpsons Sunday 8pm

Family Guy Sunday 9pm
Cleveland Show Sunday 930
Parenthood  (NBC)

King of the Hill

ABC

Eastwick Wednesday 10pm
Private Practice Thursday 10pm
20/20 Friday 10pm 9pm
Brothers and Sisters Sunday 10pm

Copper
Bachelor

Wife Swap

CBS

Crimetime Saturday 8pm
Crimetime Saturday 9pm

Arranged Marriage
The Bridge
There Goes the Neighborhood
Undercover Boss

CW

FX

Rescue Me


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/278950-ABC_Sets_Fall_Premiere_Schedule.php

ABC

Monday, September 21
8:00-10:00 p.m. "Dancing with the Stars" 
"Castle"

Tuesday, September 22
8:00-10:00 p.m. "Dancing with the Stars" (special two-hour episode)
"The Forgotten"

Wednesday, September 23
"Dancing with the Stars The Results Show" (special day and time)
"Modern Family"
"Cougar Town"

Thursday, September 24
"Flash Forward"
"Grey's Anatomy"

Sunday, September 27
7:00-9:00 p.m. "Extreme Makeover: Home Edition" (two-hour season premiere)
"Desperate Housewives"

Tuesday, September 29
"Shark Tank" (returns to its regular timeslot after being preempted the week prior)
"Dancing with the Stars The Results Show" (regular day and time period premiere)

Wednesday, September 30
"Hank"
"The Middle"

Sunday, October 4
"America's Funniest Home Videos"

Friday, October 9
8:00-10:00 p.m. "Ugly Betty" (two-hour season premiere)

Friday, October 16
"Supernanny"


----------



## tward_biteme1 (Jan 16, 2004)

Eureka, July 10


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.adweekmedia.com/aw/conte...07f1f93ebe233dc91aa3c01c07aff09?ref=mediaweek

FOX

Cops: Saturday, Sept. 12, 8 p.m. ET 
America's Most Wanted: Saturday, Sept. 12, 9 p.m. ET
So You Think You Can Dance: Wednesday, Sept. 16, 8 p.m. ET
Glee: Wednesday, Sept. 16, 9 p.m. ET (new)
Bones: Thursday, Sept. 17, 8 p.m. ET
Fringe: Thursday, Sept. 17, 9 p.m. ET
Brothers: Friday, Sept. 18, 8 p.m. ET (new)
'Til Death: Friday, Sept. 18, 8:30 p.m. ET
Dollhouse: Friday, Sept. 18, 9 p.m. ET
House: Monday, Sept. 21, 8 p.m. ET (two hours)
The Simpsons: Sunday, Sept. 27, 8 p.m. ET
The Cleveland Show: Sunday, Sept. 27, 8:30 p.m. ET (new)
Family Guy: Sunday, Sept. 27, 9 p.m. ET
American Dad: Sunday, Sept. 27, 9:30 p.m. ET
Lie To Me: Monday, Sept. 28, 9 p.m. ET
The Wanda Sykes Show: Saturday, Nov. 7, 11 p.m. ET

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/294822-CW_Sets_Fall_Premieres_Shifts_Schedule.php

CW

90210: Tuesday, September 8, 8 p.m. 
Melrose Place: Tuesday, September 8, 9 pm.
America's Next Top Model: Wednesday, September 9, 2-hour season premiere 
*** The next week, September 16, Model will shifts to its regular 1-hour format, followed by the series premiere of Ashton Kutcher's model series The Beautiful Life.
Vampire Diaries: Thursday, September 10, 8 p.m. 
Supernatural: Thursday, September 10, 9 p.m.
Gossip Girl: Monday, September 14, 8:00 pm
One Tree Hill: Monday, September 14, 9:00 pm

http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsideth...tice-premiere-date-heroes-and-24-casting.html

ABC

Private Practice: Thursday, Oct. 1


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.adweekmedia.com/aw/conte...ca181de7d436b0d7ad4c22dfcd6cf3d?ref=mediaweek

*CBS*

Survivor: Samoa: Thursday, Sept. 17, 8 p.m. ET

How I Met Your Mother: Sept. 21 Monday 8 p.m. 
Accidentally on Purpose: Sept. 21 Monday 8:30 p.m. 
Two and a Half Men: Sept. 21 Monday 9 p.m. ET
The Big Bang Theory: Sept. 21 Monday 9:30 p.m. ET
CSI: Miami: Sept. 21 Monday 10 p.m. ET

NCIS: Sept. 22 Tuesday 8 p.m. ET
NCIS: Los Angeles: Sept. 22 Tuesday 9 p.m. ET
The Good Wife: Sept. 22 Tuesday 10 p.m. ET

The New Adventures of Old Christine: Sept. 23 Wednesday 8 p.m. ET 
Gary Unmarried: Sept. 23 Wednesday 8:30 p.m. ET 
Criminal Minds: Sept. 23 Wednesday 9 p.m. ET
CSI: NY: Sept. 23 Wednesday 10 p.m. ET

CSI: Sept. 24 Thursday 9 p.m. ET 
The Mentalist: Sept. 24 Thursday 10 p.m. ET

Ghost Whisperer: Sept. 25 Friday 8 p.m. ET
Medium: Sept. 25 Friday 9 p.m. ET 
Numbers: Sept. 25 Friday 10 p.m. ET

48 Hours Mystery: Sept. 26 Saturday 10 p.m. ET

60 Minutes: Sept. 27 Sunday 7 p.m. ET 
The Amazing Race: Sept. 27 Sunday 8 p.m. ET
Cold Case: Sept. 27 Sunday 10 p.m. ET

Three Rivers: Sunday Oct. 4 9 p.m. ET


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsidethebox/2009/06/nbc-spreads-out-its-fall-premieres.html

*NBC*

Football Night in America: Sept. 13 Sunday 7 p.m.
Sunday Night Football: Sept. 13 Sunday 8:15 p.m.

The Jay Leno Show: Sept. 14 Monday-Friday 10 p.m.

The Biggest Loser: Sept. 15 Tuesday 8 p.m.

SNL Weekend Update Thursday: Sept. 17 Thursday 8 p.m.
Parks and Recreation: Sept. 17 Thursday 8:30 p.m. 
The Office: Sept. 17 Thursday 9 p.m. 
Community: Sept. 17 Thursday 9:30 p.m.

Heroes" (two hours premier): Sept. 21 Monday 8 p.m.

Parenthood: Sept. 23 Wednesday 8 p.m. 
Law & Order: SVU: Sept. 23 Wednesday 9 p.m.

Law & Order: Sept. 25 Friday 8 p.m. 
Southland: Sept. 25 Friday 9 p.m.

Dateline NBC: Sept. 26 Saturday 8 p.m. 
Saturday Night Live: Sept. 26 Saturday 11:30 p.m.

Trauma: Sept. 28 Monday 9 p.m.

Community (new time period): Oct. 8 Thursday 8 p.m.

30 Rock: Oct. 15 Thursday 9:30 p.m.


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/ar...dule_of_Originals_Theatrical_Acquisitions.php

*FX*

Sons of Anarchy: Sept. 8 Tuesday 10 p.m
Always Sunny in Philadelphia: Sept. 17 Thursday 10 p.m.

Side Notes....
Nip/Tuck: Oct ?
Damages: January 2010
Rescue Me: June 2010.


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsidethebox/2009/07/stargate-universe-debuts-on-syfy-in-october.html

Syfy

Stargate Universe: Oct. 2 Friday 9 p.m.
Scare Tactics: Oct. 6 Tuesday ???
Sanctuary: Oct. 9 Friday 10 p.m.


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsideth...or-legend-of-the-seeker-season-premieire.html

Legend of the Seeker: (Syndication) Nov. 2

Sidenote...
Charisma Carpenter's in the season premiere


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/316599-Fox_Announces_Fall_Premiere_Date_Changes.php

A change:

*FOX*

So You Think You Can Dance &
Glee now Wednesday, Sept. 9.

Brothers Sept. 25 
Til Death Oct. 2 at 8:30 p.m.


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

Curb Your Enthusiasm / Sept 20

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20090731/tv_nm/us_curb_1


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.mediaweek.com/mw/content_display/news/cable-tv/e3i33318fd8458cbc08688e1132dc6af84a

Nip/Tuck (FX) Oct 14 Wednesday 10 pm

* Testes still made for Canada. Ah, Shucks !


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

*Week of Sunday Aug 16*

Project Runway (LIFE) Aug 20

Prior to the Lifetime Premiere of Project Runway on 8/20 there is a special 'event' PROJECT RUNWAY: All-Star Challenge featuring past contestants and winners...

and

Models of the Runway ... 
also starts on 8/20 and is a companion to Project Runway focusing on the models...


----------



## Eptiger (Jan 16, 2009)

America's Best Dance Crew started on MTV on Aug. 9. Being MTV, it's on like constantly though so it's not too late for people to start a season pass 

Elton


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

Top Chef (BRAVO) Wednesday, August 19th 9pm


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

dolfer said:


> Top Chef (BRAVO) Wednesday, August 19th 9pm


Thanks for the heads up - and check your season passes...
I just noticed my TOP CHEF season pass was not picking it up because this is listed as TOP CHEF: Las Vegas.
(at least for the 19th...)


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> Thanks for the heads up - and check your season passes...
> I just noticed my TOP CHEF season pass was not picking it up because this is listed as TOP CHEF: Las Vegas.
> (at least for the 19th...)


For some reason (compulsive disorder???) I always delete a Season Pass when a series is over for the season. Then I add it when it returns. Since many shows change their titles from season to season (ex: Survivor), this is good practice. I just have to make sure I am up to date on my return dates!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Bored To Death--new series, HBO, premieres Sunday Sept 20, at 9:30/8:30.

Californication--Showtime, Season 3 premiere Sunday Sept 27, at 10:00/9:00.


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/329095-NBC_Pushing_Back_Southland_.php

Change:

Southland premiere moved to Oct. 23

"New premiere date will move Southland away from the noisy launches of CBS' Medium and Fox's Dollhouse.."

-

Are they really afraid of those shows ?
.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Another addition for this fall: The "back 9" of Mythbusters' seventh season starts October 7 on the Discovery Channel, and continues through the beginning of December.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Thanks for the update, newsposter!

Nice to see you!


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Dexter
Sept. 27
Showtime


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

Newsposter---if you haven't seen this thread you should really hop over and take a look!

We've missed you!


----------



## shevingtonmoor (Sep 16, 2009)

CBS's 2009-2010 Premiere Dates:

Thursday, September 17

8:00-9:00 pm SURVIVOR: SAMOA (19th Installment Premiere)

Monday, September 21

8:00-8:30 pm HOW I MET YOUR MOTHER (5th Season Premiere)
8:30-9:00 pm ACCIDENTALLY ON PURPOSE (Series Debut)
9:00-9:30 pm TWO AND A HALF MEN (7th Season Premiere)
9:30-10:00 pm THE BIG BANG THEORY (3rd Season Premiere)
10:00-11:00 pm CSI: MIAMI (8th Season Premiere)

Tuesday, September 22

8:00-9:00 pm NCIS (7th Season Premiere)
9:00-10:00 pm NCIS: LOS ANGELES (Series Debut)
10:00-11:00 pm THE GOOD WIFE (Series Debut)

Wednesday, September 23

8:00-8:30 pm THE NEW ADVENTURES OF OLD CHRISTINE
(5th Season Premiere)
8:30-9:00 pm GARY UNMARRIED (2nd Season Premiere)
9:00-10:00 pm CRIMINAL MINDS (5th Season Premiere)
10:00-11:00 pm CSI: NY (6th Season Premiere)

Thursday, September 24

9:00-10:00 pm CSI: CRIME SCENE INVESTIGATION (10th Season Premiere)
10:00-11:00 pm THE MENTALIST (2nd Season Premiere)

Friday, September 25

8:00-9:00 pm GHOST WHISPERER (5th Season Premiere)
9:00-10:00 pm MEDIUM (Network Debut)
10:00-11:00 pm NUMB3RS (6th Season Premiere)

Saturday, September 26

8:00-9:00 pm CRIMETIME SATURDAY
9:00-10:00 pm CRIMETIME SATURDAY
10:00-11:00 pm 48 HOURS MYSTERY (Season Premiere)

Sunday, September 27

7:00-8:00 pm 60 MINUTES (42nd Season Premiere)
8:00-10:00 pm THE AMAZING RACE (15th Edition Premiere)
10:00-11:00 pm COLD CASE (7th Season Premiere)


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

....Smile ?

http://www.multichannel.com/article/354841-FX_Sets_Up_The_League_Oct_29.php

The League (FX) Oct. 29 Thursday 10:30pm

"..., a half-hour comedy about male friendship, marriage, parenting, suburbia and growing up tied together by friends in a fantasy football league,..."


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsideth...ien-takeover-partly-deferred-till-spring.html

"ABC confirmed to the LA Times that "V" will premiere on Tuesday, Nov. 3 as scheduled, but after the first four installments are aired, it will go on hiatus."


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.multichannel.com/article/355738-AMC_Sets_Prisoner_Premiere.php

AMC
".. premiere its six-part reinterpretation of The Prisoner with the first two installments on Nov. 15 from 8 p.m. to 10 p.m. Two episodes will air on each of the following evenings.

The Prisoner (AMC) Nov. 15 - 17 Sun to Tues 8 to 10pm


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.multichannel.com/article...Alice_s_Adventures_In_Wonderland_On_Dec_6.php

*Syfy*
"...the modern-day story of Alice Hamilton, a fiercely independent 20-something, who finds herself on the other side of a looking glass. She is a stranger in an outlandish city of twisted towers and casinos built out of playing cards, all under the rule of a deliciously devilish Queen who's not very happy about Alice's arrival. "

Alice's Adventures in Wonderland (SYFY) Dec. 6 - 7 9pm 2 hrs each night


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

NBC cancels cop show "Southland" / http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20091008/tv_nm/us_southland_1

It's the end of the road for NBC's cop drama "Southland," which has been canceled before the launch of its second season.

There is a possibility that "Southland" could be shopped to cable networks. The cancellation of "Southland" ends (for now) a long relationship between NBC and executive producer John Wells, the man behind such hits as "ER" and "The West Wing."


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

White Collar, USA 10/23


----------



## thurston608 (Nov 9, 2006)

tlc said:


> White Collar, USA 10/23


Just a quick note that this will be airing at 10pm.


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.reuters.com/article/televisionNews/idUSTRE59S0BO20091029

Scrubs (ABC) Dec 1st Tuesday 9 pm

Better Off Ted (ABC) Dec 8th Tuesday 9:30 pm


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.mediaweek.com/mw/content_display/news/cable-tv/e3i422dde68f61e91f2499d3434b07c5988

Southland (TNT) Jan. 12th Tuesday 10 pm

* Fans of Shaky Cam TV rejoice !


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch.aspx?id=outer_space_astronauts&view=listings

Outer Space Astronauts (SYFY) Dec. 8th Tuesday 9:30

- comedy


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Dmon4u said:


> http://www.reuters.com/article/televisionNews/idUSTRE59S0BO20091029
> 
> Scrubs (NBC) Dec 1st Tuesday 9 pm
> 
> Better Off Ted (NBC) Dec 8th Tuesday 9:30 pm


Both of these shows are on ABC.


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

Error corrected !

New:

http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsidethebox/2009/11/chuck-gets-a-january-premiere-date.html

Chuck (NBC) - Jan. 10th Sunday 2 episodes 8:00 - 10:00 pm (?)

Chuck (NBC) - Jan. 11th Monday 8:00 pm - regular time.

* Wow, three episodes in 2 days !

- - -

http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsidethebox/2009/11/lost-final-season-premiere-date-announced.html

LOST (ABC) - Feb 2nd Tuesday - a One hour recap at 8:00 pm and 9:00 pm is the 2 hour Opener.

LOST (ABC) Feb. 9nd Tuesday 9:00 pm - regular time.

* looks like they noticed what a dead zone Tuesdays are.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Men of a Certain Age (TNT) Dec 7

This is the new Ray Romano show on TNT.


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.multichannel.com/article/390086-Doctor_Who_Special_Set_for_Dec_26_on_BBCA.php

Doctor Who: The Waters of Mars (BBCA) - Dec. 19 Saturday 9:00 pm

Doctor Who: The End of Time, Part One (BBCA) - Dec. 26 Saturday 9:00 pm

Doctor Who: The End of Time, Part Two (BBCA) - No yet known.

For Fans, get a sneek peek: http://bbcamerica.com/content/123/index.jsp


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

Big FOX news (No, not FoxNews):

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/390799-Fox_Sets_Midseason_Schedule.php

Dollhouse (FOX) - Jan. 8 Friday 9:00 pm

Special programming:
Simpsons (FOX) - Jan. 10 Sunday 8:00 pm (450th Milestone Episode)
Simpsons (FOX) - Jan. 10 Sunday 8:30 pm (1020TH Anniversity Special: in 3-D! on Ice!)

American Idol (FOX) - Jan. 12 Tuesday 8:00 - 10:00 pm (Season Premiere, Pt 1)

American Idol (FOX) - Jan. 13 Wendesday 8:00 pm (Season Premiere, Pt 2)
Our Little Genius (FOX) - Jan. 13 Wendesday 9:00 pm (Series Premiere)

Bones (FOX) - Jan. 14 Thursday 8:00 pm
Fringe (FOX) - Jan. 14 Thursday 9:00 pm

Special Jan. 17th programming
NFC divisional playoff game (FOX) leads into
Human Target (FOX) - Jan. 17 Sunday 8 p.m. (Special Premiere)
24 (FOX) - Jan. 17 Sunday 9:00 -11:00 p.m. 2-Night / 4-Hour Season Premiere, Pt 1)

24 (FOX) - Jan. 18 Monday 8:00-10:00 pm (2-Night / 4-Hour Season Premiere, Pt 2)

American Idol (FOX) - Jan. 19 Tuesday 8:00 pm (Time Period Premiere)
Our Little Genius (FOX) - Jan. 19 Tuesday 9:00 pm (Time Period Premiere)

Human Target (FOX) - Jan. 20 Wednesday 9:00 pm (Series Premiere)

Dollhouse (FOX) - Jan. 22 Friday 9:00 pm (Series Finale)

House (FOX) - Jan. 25 Monday 8:00 pm
24 - (FOX) - Jan. 25 Monday 9:00 pm

Kitchen Nightmares (FOX) - Jan. 29 Friday 9:00 pm

Simpsons (FOX) - Jan.31 Sunday 8:00 pm
Cleveland Show (FOX) - Jan. 31 Sunday 8:30 pm
Family Guy (FOX) - Jan. 31 Sunday 9:00 pm
American Dad (FOX) - Jan. 31 Sunday 9:30 pm

Bones (FOX) - Feb. 4 Thursday 8:00 pm 
Fringe (FOX) - Feb. 4 Thursday 9:00 pm (Winter Final)

Past Life (FOX) - Feb. 11 Thursday 8:00 - 10:00 pm (Two-Hour Series Premiere)

Fringe (FOX) - Apr. 1 Thursday 9:00 pm

Glee (FOX) - April 13 Tuesday 9:00 (Time Period Premiere)

* That was tough to retype from Link info !


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?date=11/27/09&id=8401

White Collar (USA) - January 19 Tuesday 10:00 pm

Burn Notice (USA) - January 21 Thursday 10:00 pm

Psych (USA) - January 27 Wednesday 10:00 pm

* Makes you wonder what's going on with their Friday Night programming since Monk is ending in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.medialifemagazine.com/ar...re/Google_We_ll_cap_premium_content_views.asp

Nip/Tuck (FX) - Jan. 6 Wendesday 10:00 pm
* The final nine episodes.

Archer (FX) - Jan. 14 Thursday 10:00 pm

Damages (FX) - Jan. 25 Monday 10:00 pm


----------



## pops_porter (Sep 27, 2005)

They said during the finale that the new season of Biggest Loser would start January 5th on NBC.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Can't say I know what this is, but I'll give it a shot:

Demons (BBC AMERICA) Jan 2


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> Can't say I know what this is, but I'll give it a shot:
> 
> Demons (BBC AMERICA) Jan 2


That's pretty much in the so bad it's fun category.

Can you imagine Gene Hunt with an American Accent? Probably not, and after watching Demons, probably still not. 

It's really weird, goofy, cheap, pretty stupid stuff, but it has a certain dumb charm to it. A lot of people really hate it, though...


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Project Runway (LIFE) Jan 14

and...

Southland TNT Jan 12 Tuesday 10pm

If you want to watch Southland on TNT from the beginning set your season pass to include repeats!


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

SPARTACUS: BLOOD & SAND (STARZ) 1/22


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Breaking Bad Season 3 - 3/21 10 pm

Frank


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

Justified, March 16 10PM FX


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tlc said:


> Justified, March 16 10PM FX


The trailer for that with Damages looked great!


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

Louie, April 1, 10PM FX


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Party Down, April 23rd, Starz


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

Sons of Tucson, March 14th, 9:30PM Fox


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

The Pacific, HBO, March 14 Sun 9pm (miniseries)

South Park, COM, March 17 Wed 10pm (not the 10th)

Ugly Americans, COM, March 17 Wed 10:30pm


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

tlc said:


> Louie, April 1, 10PM FX


Sorry. They pushed Louie out to June.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Treme, April 11, HBO


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Miami Medical, Friday April 2, 10 pm CBS (that's tonight!)


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Top Chef Masters, April 7, Bravo


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

Romantically Challenged, ABC, 4/19


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

HAPPY TOWN (ABC) 4/28/10 at 10:00 PM

SUNSET DAZE (WE) 4/28/10 at 10:00 PM

GOOD GUYS, THE (FOX) 5/19/10 at 8:00 PM
(Bradley Whitford, "The West Wing" and Colin Hanks, "Mad Men")

100 QUESTIONS (NBC) · 5/27/10 at 8:30 PM
(not a reality show)

Details for all at http://www.thefutoncritic.com/guide.aspx?id=newshows


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

http://www.starz.com/originals/the-pillars-of-the-earth/

*"The Pillars of the Earth"*, Ken Folletts international bestselling masterpiece, becomes an epic *8-part mini-series premiering July 23*. The sweeping tale of good and evil, treachery and intrigue, violence and beauty intertwines a brutal murder with a sensuous and passionate love story. Set against the backdrop of war, religious strife and power struggles in 12th century England is a suspenseful ride of power struggles and human drama.

Ian McShane as Waleran Bigod
Rufus Sewell as Tom Builder
Matthew Macfadyen as Prior Philip
Eddie Redmayne as Jack
Hayley Atwell as Aliena
Donald Sutherland as Bartholomew, Earl of Shiring

_[One of the best books I have ever read--Stuart]_


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

White Collar returns Tuesday July 13.

Per USA White Collar will split its run, airing 9 episodes (out of a 16 episode second season) straight through in the summer with the remainder most likely to air in early 2011.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

Mad Men (season 4), AMC, 10 pm Sunday July 25th.

Also, here is a google/iCal calendar I found of TV premiere dates: http://www.google.com/calendar/embe...roup.calendar.google.com&ctz=America/New_York


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

ARE WE THERE YET? (TBS) · 6/2/10 at 9:00 PM
NEISTAT BROTHERS, THE (HBO) · 6/4/10 at 11:59 PM
NEIGHBORS FROM HELL (TBS) · 6/7/10 at 10:00 PM
THROUGH THE WORMHOLE WITH MORGAN FREEMAN (SCIENCE) · 6/9/10 at 10:00 PM
UNNATURAL HISTORY (CARTOON) · 6/13/10 at 8:00 PM (live action)

Details for all at http://www.thefutoncritic.com/guide.aspx?id=newshows


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Louie is set for June 29th. I am not sure where you got June 15th from.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/2010/04/20/fx-schedules-return-of-rescue-me-and-premiere-of-louie-for-june-29/20100420fx01/


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Warehouse 13 starts up again on July 6...


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

RIZZOLI & ISLES (TNT)
7/12/10 
10:00 PM-11:00 PM EST


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

GLADES, THE (A&E)
7/11/10
10:00 PM-11:00 PM EST


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I mentioned it in another thread but The Colony returns on July 27 at 10pm on Discovery.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

The Big C, Showtime 8/16
Big Lake, Comedy Central, 8/17
KIDS IN THE HALL: DEATH COMES TO TOWN, IFC, 8/20


----------

